# Would you buy an Apple TV?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

There are now rumors of Apple developing a TV. What do you think will make it great and would you buy one?

Knowing Apple, it will probably come with a hefty price tag.

I think it will have built in WiFi for streaming video.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

It would be very unlikely that I would purchase a TV from Apple, as my guess is the upside would be integration with other Apple products....of which I own zero. And it would likely be 25-50% more expensive than comporable TV's.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Can't really say without some idea of what an Apple TV would do. I get most content from Dish so integration with my other Apple products isn't very compelling.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

The Apple TV box is only $100 and I have two so a dedicated TV would have to have something else compelling to get me to upgrade.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

It will probably be a glorified Apple TV box meant to compete with Sony's Google TV


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I read something somewhere recently talking about how an Apple TV would bring the iPod/iPhone/iPad ease of use to the television. How, exactly, are current TV's complicated to use?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> The Apple TV box is only $100 and I have two so a dedicated TV would have to have something else compelling to get me to upgrade.





Nitehawk^ said:


> It will probably be a glorified Apple TV box meant to compete with Sony's Google TV


Ya. Even if I buy into whatever concept Jobs may have "cracked the code" on, according to recent reports, I can't imagine I'd need to get an entire display unit from Apple. I'd expect Apple to offer an add-on box for my existing display. Just my .02.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Meh. I already have the AppleTV2. It's great. I don't want it integrated into my TV, though. I don't think they can do it as well as Google, though.


----------



## boojoojoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Apple TV was a total flop. It doesn't have any unique features that you can't find in other TV players like slingbox, boxee, lookeetv, roku, popcornhour etc.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> There are now rumors of Apple developing a TV. What do you think will make it great and would you buy one?
> 
> Knowing Apple, it will probably come with a hefty price tag.
> 
> I think it will have built in WiFi for streaming video.


hell yes !


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

boojoojoo said:


> Apple TV was a total flop. It doesn't have any unique features that you can't find in other TV players like slingbox, boxee, lookeetv, roku, popcornhour etc.


Ok, you tell that to the many people that have one. That number of people are number in the millions. I for one do have one and it is great for streaming everything on my computer to the TV plus Netflix, NBA, MLB, etc. AirPlay rocks for the people with another iOS Device.

So I would hardly say it was a total flop. Where is the Microsoft TV? :nono:

(Nice first post there, lets trash something you don't know anything about)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it happen we will see triple price tag - hell, NO !


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Depending on the price and feature set, I would not be opposed to buying one.

I needs to meet my needs though. Built-in DVR that could decrepit DirecTV would be Awesome (paid account of course).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In theory, yes I would. In practice, I don't need another TV.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tunce said:


> Depending on the price and feature set, I would not be opposed to buying one.
> 
> I needs to meet my needs though. Built-in DVR that could decrepit DirecTV would be Awesome (paid account of course).


I don't think that DIRECTV would be very happy if Apple makes them decrepit.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

P Smith said:


> If it happen we will see triple price tag - hell, NO !


What makes you just assume that? It's not even out yet. You people with your stupid comments on how they are sooooo much more expensive.

Go drive your dumb yugo's and throw it away in a year from now, when I will drive a Honda and still be driving it 10 years from now with 200,000+ miles on it.

If you were to do a true comparison one on one with the same comparable PC the price would be within 5% of each other one way or another.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I don't think that DIRECTV would be very happy if Apple makes them decrepit.


HA, you know what I meant. :hurah:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

tunce said:


> Go drive your dumb yogi's and throw it away in a year from now, when I will drive a Honda and still be driving it 10 years from now with 200,000+ miles on it.


What's a yogi? Boo Boo's friend or something else?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tunce said:


> What makes you just assume that? It's not even out yet. You people with your stupid comments on how they are sooooo much more expensive.
> 
> Go drive your dumb yogo's and throw it away in a year from now, when I will drive a Honda and still be driving it 10 years from now with 200,000+ miles on it.
> 
> If you were to do a true comparison one on one with the same comparable PC the price would be within 5% of each other one way or another.


easy with name calling dude ! if you not stupid enough to see what price Apple putting for all own product .. well, call your doctor, dude !


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

tunce said:


> What makes you just assume that? It's not even out yet. You people with your stupid comments on how they are sooooo much more expensive.
> 
> Go drive your dumb yogo's and throw it away in a year from now, when I will drive a Honda and still be driving it 10 years from now with 200,000+ miles on it.
> 
> If you were to do a true comparison one on one with the same comparable PC the price would be within 5% of each other one way or another.


Apple stuff is great and I'm no iHater, but you can't really deny they price their stuff pretty damn high. That's good and works for them, obviously, but their products are high.

Your car comparison was a bad one. Apple stuff may last, but their consumers don't keep them long. Apple consumers are always dumping models for new ones.

Lastly, your PC price comparison is flawed. You can affordably build your own PC that's more powerful than a Mac for A LOT less; you can't even build a Mac.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Apple stuff is great and I'm no iHater, but you can't really deny they price their stuff pretty damn high. That's good and works for them, obviously, but their products are high.
> 
> Your car comparison was a bad one. Apple stuff may last, but their consumers don't keep them long. Apple consumers are always dumping models for new ones.
> 
> Lastly, your PC price comparison is flawed. You can affordably build your own PC that's more powerful than a Mac for A LOT less; you can't even build a Mac.


Both those statements are false, but I am not going to argue over this anymore.

My point is no one knows what the price point will be, what sizes they come in, what feature set will be on there, what the specs will be, and for that matter will there EVEN BE ONE!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tunce said:


> Both those statements are false, but I am not going to argue over this anymore.
> 
> My point is no one knows what the price point will be, what sizes they come in, what feature set will be on there, what the specs will be, and for that matter will there EVEN BE ONE!


I think it's naive to think that an Apple TV won't be priced significantly higher than a similarly featured TV from another brand.

Even the most ardent of Apple fanboy has to admit that their stuff is more expensive. Whether or not it is worth that premium is another argument altogether.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dmspen said:


> There are now rumors of Apple developing a TV. What do you think will make it great and would you buy one?


The only thing relatively unique about it will likely be that it supports iTunes and has a despicable standard remote control.

The likelihood that I purchase one is only slightly higher than the likelihood that I purchase a Bose TV; somewhere between "not it its the last thing I do" and "goodbye cruel world".


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Will it have cinnamon and a flaky, buttery crust?


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

they say that china is making them now.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Not sure I'd buy one, but I hope it's true. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_...le-hdtv-is-a-huge-risk/?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have multiple Apple TV 2 boxes, which I really like, but there's no way I'd pay the Apple premium to get a TV. 

I do not at all care for the Apple TV UI. I do not like the lack of access to content that hadn't been Apple approved for inclusion. The remote sucks, sucks, sucks. 

Siri is supposed to be the new method of control, and is supposedly why Jobs thinks he "cracked it". I have zero interest in talking to my TV. 

No, I'm not buying one.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If this New York Times article is correct, I might buy this Apple TV:

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/...for-apple-in-television/?scp=3&sq=siri&st=cse


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

To the OP - why not add a POLL to your thread ? It was obvious before open it ...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I read something somewhere recently talking about how an Apple TV would bring the iPod/iPhone/iPad ease of use to the television. How, exactly, are current TV's complicated to use?


Those are my thoughts. I don't "interact" with my TV anymore. It serves as a monitor to display content from other sources that are hooked to an AVR. It doesn't even have speakers since I didn't buy them.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

boojoojoo said:


> Apple TV was a total flop. It doesn't have any unique features that you can't find in other TV players like slingbox, boxee, lookeetv, roku, popcornhour etc.


I don't think it is a flop at all. I use it at least once a week. While I have not used any other those boxes you mention, I know it is much easier to use than my BR player at using netflix.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Your car comparison was a bad one. Apple stuff may last, but their consumers don't keep them long. *Apple consumers are always dumping models for new ones*.


And getting a good return on the old ones. Once you pay the Apple Tax once, you won't pay it again because you can sell your old one for such a good price.


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

My TV acts now simply as a large monitor for the pereipherals in my home theater setup. I already have a Home Theater PC, a 722, various game systems, a speaker/receiver setup, etc. I do not have a need for a television that also acts a peripheral. I don't use with any regular frequency half of the items I already have, and an additional device would only exacerbate that problem.

Add to that mix the fact that I have zero of the fourty bajillion apple devices in my home that would be required to make it even worth considering, and I have even less incentive to get one.

For a person in an Apple household, (multiple iPhones, iMacs, iPad, Airplay, etc) I can see the want and use for an Apple TV. However, should they manage to manufacture and sell the TV, I doubt that it will open Apple up to many new markets or households that are currently apple-free.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Steve said:


> If this New York Times article is correct, I might buy this Apple TV:
> 
> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/...for-apple-in-television/?scp=3&sq=siri&st=cse


Different strokes. I really don't want the TV doing all that, single point of failure and all.


----------

